# 1418 Blanks



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Just as a Heads up to the Fans of the 1418 Blank (discontinued)There is a Tackle shop / Dealer here in nj getting ready(1/09) to order a limited run of 1418's from the supplier


----------

